# SS Brake Lines



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Looking to install SS brake lines on my car, but I have two questions:

1) Is it even worth it to install them for daily driving only?
2) If so, which brand? I've seen 3 so far: Goodridge/Stillen, Mossy, and Techna-fit.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Do your stock brake lines fail you? Is it a show car that gets attention in the fenderwells?

I don't think it's worth it, but it's a nice upgrade if you run out of things to do and money burns a hole in your pocket.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, I've already decided to hold off on them, but I guess if I decide later on to get them, it'd be nice to already have the brand in mind.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

ss lines are ALWAYS good, especially if you like to drive hard like me. rubber flexes and makes the pedal feel squishy. if they made em for the 2.5 i'd love to get my hands on some...


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

I believe that you can find a set for the 2.5. I bought a set for my 3.5 and love them. they are really handy in the Dallas summers when you do a lot of stop and go traffic. i used to drive 60 miles each way in traffic and the brakes would get a little soft by the end of the drive. Now, no change, they are always firm.



eyesack said:


> ss lines are ALWAYS good, especially if you like to drive hard like me. rubber flexes and makes the pedal feel squishy. if they made em for the 2.5 i'd love to get my hands on some...


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

really? where'd you buy them from?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

I believe it was iRoters.com


----------

